# kann ordner nicht löschen.



## ksk (11. September 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Ich möchte einen Ordner löschen und bekomme jedesmal die meldung 


_Fehler beim löschen des Ordners_ 

_Stellen Sie sicher, das der Datenträger weder voll noch schreibgeschütz ist und das die Datei gerade nicht verwendet wird_.


Es ist keines von dreien und der Ordner befindet siche auf der zweiten Festplatte.
Ich habs sogar mit Tune up probiert, aber leider ohne erfolg.

Vielleicht würde es im Eingabeaufforderung funktionieren. Wenn ja kan mir jemand sagen mit welchem Befehl ich das machen kann.

Falls es noch eine andere möglichkeit geben würde, wäre ich auch dafür sehr dankbar.

Ich hab XP pro mit SP2


----------



## pillefusss (11. September 2004)

Versuchs mal in der Eingabeaufforderung mit "deltree ORDNERNAME"


----------



## ksk (11. September 2004)

...leider nicht...


----------



## NatureBoy (11. September 2004)

Mit deltree würde es nur gehen wenn Windows vorher nicht gestartet wurde! 

Wenn du in die Eigenschaften der Betreffendes Datei /des betreffenden Ordner gsehst, ist das Häcken "SCHREIBGESCHÜTZT" aktiviert?

Wenn nicht kann es sein das Windows die Datei momentan verwendet...

Was für eine Datei / für ein Ordner ist es denn?


----------



## Erpel (11. September 2004)

Vielleicht hat das Dateisystem auf dem Laufwerk nen Knacks, lass mal Scandisc mit Reparieren drüberlaufen.


----------



## ksk (12. September 2004)

...wie schon erwähnt, habe ich diesen Ordner auf der zweiten Festplatte und dieser HD ist auf NTFS.Der Ordner ist weder schreibgeschützt noch wird es von XP verwendet. Der Ordnername ist "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" (18x z). Diesen Ordner habe ich nicht erstellt und ich weiss auch nicht wie der da hinkommt, weil ich die zweite HD nur für meine Privaten sachen benutze.

Es ist ein zweiter ordner drinnen und diesen kann ich nicht öffnen schon garneicht löschen.

Meldung 

_Zugriff verweigert usw._


Und nochwas zu erpel´s vorschalg, das Dateisystem kaann keinen knacks haben, weil ich regelmässig die Festplatten mit Partition Magic usw. überprüfe.


----------



## prax (12. September 2004)

Vielleicht wird er ja nicht von Windows verwendet. Sieh einmal im Taskmanager nach ob da irgendeine *.exe ist die dir verdächtig erscheint.


----------



## ParadiseCity (13. September 2004)

Hast dus schon mal im abgesicherten Modus versucht?


----------



## DerMarschal (16. September 2004)

Hallo,

passt vielleicht nicht ganz zur Frage, aber ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Ich hatte in einem Ordner ein Urlaubsvideo und konnte weder Ordner noch Video löschen. Das lag daran, daß das Video sehr groß war und WIndows die Infos über die Datei einlesen wollte, dabei aber irgendwelche Probleme hatte und nicht weiter kam. Konnte das Problem mit "Total Commander" lösen, da hier keine Infos eingelesen werden.
Sonst wirklich im abgesicherten Modus, oder Knoppix


----------



## Rackberg (24. September 2004)

Hallo....

Hast du ein Antivirenprogramm? 
Dann versuch doch mal den Ordner bei deinem Antivirenprogramm in Quarantäne zu verschieben.... wenn das gelungen ist, dann lösche den Ordner mittels deines Antivirenprogramms aus der Quarantäne und der Ordner ist weg...

So wie's aussieht, scheinst du irgendeinen "Virus" oder etwas in dem Ordner zu haben, den du nicht sehen sollst. Deshalb ja auch "Zugriff verweigert!"
Lass doch mal ein Antivirenprogramm diesen Ordner überprüfen...


Besucht doch bitte mal meine Website http://www.racksite.de
sie ist noch im Aufbau aber ich biete in meinem Forum schon Computerhilfe an


----------



## derroli (27. September 2004)

[Hallo,
hatte das gleiche Problem. Der Schreibschutz lies sich nicht deaktivieren. 
Starte Windows im abgesicherten Modus. (Beim booten mehrmals F8). Dann sollte das Problem sich lösen lassen. Ich konnte dann den Schreibschutz entfernen und den Ordner löschen. Vermutlich ist ohne Dein Wissen eine DLL beim booten geladen worden. Deshalb die Meldung, daß auf den Ordner oder die Datei zugegriffen wird.


mfG
derroli


----------



## ksk (29. September 2004)

..danke für die Antwort, aber das mit dem Abgesicherten Modus habe ich schon probiert und mit dem Virenscanner.
Leider ohne Erfolg. 
Jedesmal die Meldung   _Zugriff verweigert_ .

lg


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (29. September 2004)

Hast Du diesen Ordner (oder den "Überordner") oder sogar die ganze Partition freigegeben?

Schau mal unter Eigenschaften, Freigabe ob das was ist. (Ab und zu werden die Laufwerke C:\ freigegeben (als "C$") falls dies der Fall ist, schau dann gleich unten bei "Berechtigungen" ob Du nur "Lesen" aktiviert hast. (Dies ist für die Share-Berechtigung, sie kommt nämlich vor der Benutzerberechtigung. D.H. solltest Du Admin mit allen Rechten haben, jedoch erhälst vom Share nur "Lesen" nützt Dir die Berechtigung vom Benutzer nichts)


----------



## fluessig (29. September 2004)

Wow, wenn nicht mal der abgesicherte Modus hilft, dann ist irgendwas schwer nicht in Ordnung. Ich würd es mit einer Knoppix CD probieren, damit solltest du den Ordner bestimmt wegbekommen.


----------



## ksk (30. September 2004)

Hallo!

@PiCNeTRoX

Diesen Ordner und den Unterordner habe ich nicht erstellt und weiss auch nicht mehr, wie der da herkommt. Und der Ordner ist auf einer andeen Festplatte nicht auf C.



@fluessig

Was meinsten mit knoppix CD?



lg

ksk


----------



## ksk (30. September 2004)

@fluessig

...weiss schon.
Mal sehen ob ich es mit deser Methode es schaffen kann.

Und danke nochmals an alle

lg

ksk


----------



## ksk (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Jetzt habe ich das mit Knopixx CD probiert und hat auch nicht geklappt.

Fehlermeldung:

...
_Die Datei konnte nicht gelöscht werden._ 


Ahja diesen Beitrag schreibe ich mit der Knoppix CD (Linux Oberfläche).
Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ein Linux besorgen.

lg

ksk


----------



## Frenchmann (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Auch,.. .

geh in dem Ordner rein,.. 
las dir alle dateien anziegen und notiere sie. 

Anschliessend öffne den Taskmanager und schau ob einer der Dateien, ich vermute zu 99 % es ist ein dll, aktiv ist. 

Schliesse diese und lösch den Ordner, ansonsten schon mal versucht auf DOS ebene zu löschen  

Gruss 

French


----------



## ksk (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ds Problemm ist ich habe einen Ordner auf D:, welche den namen _D:\zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz_  hat.

In diesen Ordner habe ich einen andeen Ordner mit dem Namen _D:\zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz\download_ . In den Ordner download kann ich nicht rein, da mir der Zugriff verweigert wird. Ich kann weder den Übergeordneten Ordner noch den Untergeordneten Ordner verschieben oder löschen.
Es sind keine Dateien vorhanden oder sichtbar.

Ich würde doch gern die Daten auf C: kopieren und D: neu Formartieren, aber D: hat 120 Gb und davon ca. 90Gb belegt, und deswegen geht das auch nicht.

lg

ksk


----------



## joergw (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Rechte Maustaste auf besagten Ordner, Eigenschaften, Sicherheitseinstellungen Erweitert, Besitzer
Administratoren anklicken, Haken bei "Besitzer für Unterordner und Objekte" setzen und übernehmen.
Wenn anschließend keine User im Sicherheitsfenster eingetragen sind Administratoren und System hinzufügen mit VOLLZUGRIFF. Erweitert "Berechtigungen für alle Unterordner ........." setzen und übernehmen.

Anschließend sollte der Ordner gelöscht werden können.

Ist das nicht der Fall dann in der Eingabeaufforderung

rd /S <Pfad\Ordnername>

viel Glück
Jörg


----------



## ksk (4. Oktober 2004)

@ jörg

Die Idee von dir, ist doch für Win2k.
Weil bei XP kann man doch nicht zu den Sicherheitseinstellungen wechseln. Wenn doch, dann wie?

Ein Bild ist mit dabei, welche Auswahl man bei XP hat wenn man auf Eigenschaften klickt.


lg

ksk


----------



## xCondoRx (4. Oktober 2004)

Du hast die "einfache Dateifreigabe" aktiviert.. Wenn du diese aus stellst (Ordneroptionen --> Ansicht), hast du auch die Registerkarte "Sicherheit".. Ansonsten könntest du versuchen den Ordner über die Reparaturkonsole zu löschen..


----------



## ksk (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi @ @ll!

Endlich habe ich´s geschaft nach dem Hinweiss von joergw und xCondoRx.
Ich möchte mich aber trotzdem bei allem Beteiligten recht herzlich bedanken.

lg

ksk


----------

